# anyone going offshore this weekend?



## salty hook (Jun 19, 2014)

have everything needed for offshore, rods, reels, tackle, etc... If your going out and need some crew let me know.!


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who knows offshore fishing. I am open to location or fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with hotmaps and latest electronics. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## salty hook (Jun 19, 2014)

Cool man send me a message whenever your ready and I'll try and go!


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Where do you fish out of?? 

We are launching out of Port Aransas in the morning and looking for a couple people. 
251-586-4883 let me know


----------

